# Lens Across America - The Traveling Lens (Round 5)



## Destin

Announcing: *Lens Across America, Round 5.*

------------------------------------------------

Based on my research the last round was started by @480sparky in 2014 and has successfully finished, so I'm taking it upon myself to start up a 5th round! This time we'll be using a different lens and starting a new Flickr group.

The lens is an AF Nikkor 28-80mm 1:3.5-5.6D and is pictured below




The Lens! by Destin Danser, on Flickr


------------------------------------------------


*The reason for this project? Simple: To show that it's not expensive gear that creates great images..... it's the person behind it. Also, we want to see how many different places and subjects we can collectively photograph with a single lens. *


---------------------------------------------------------------------

The lenses in Rounds 1 and 2 have disappeared into the great abyss, and Round 3 lens is now unusable. Round 4 successfully concluded with the lens returning to it's original owner. Let's see if round 5 can go as smoothly as the last one did.


*Here are The Rules:*


The lens is for Nikon's F-mount. 

The project is for US members only. This is because of duties imposed by other countries. Sorry.
PM me if you're interested in participating. The whole idea is to create a collection of images across the country with a common thread: The Lens.
The first group of names was randomly arranged from the other thread where I checked to see if there would be interest in round 5. Additional names will be added to the list in the order they are received.
For those who have participated in Rounds 1, 2, 3 or 4, you can still sign up for Round 5.
Rule 7. Please limit your use of the lens to 7 days. One week. 168 hours. OK, so this isn't set in stone, but try to send it along in a timely manner. If you receive the lens on a Saturday, you won't rot in hell for keeping it for 9 days and sending it out the Monday next. You get the point, though: one week per participant. It's an incredibly simple concept.
There's no limit to the number of photos you can take, but *please only post your best 5 images*..... the keepers, as it were.
In this round geotagging will not be required, but please list in the description the city and state in which the photo was taken.
Bad Luck Rule: This lens was cheap. If it gets broken, lost, damaged, etc, then just tell me. I'm starting this because this lens was cheap and I don't have a Nikon camera to mount it on anymore, so I've got nothing to lose. That being said, let's all be adults and send the lens out on time. I'd hate for this to end with the lens mysteriously going missing as they have in the past. If you like it that much you can find one like it on eBay for $25.


*How to participate?*


Send me a PM expressing interest. Please include your name, shipping address, email and phone number. I'll keep this information private, and will only use it if we reach a situation where we need to track down the lenses location.
When you're half-way through shooting your ONE WEEK with the lens, contact the next person on The List via PM to arrange shipment to them. We will *NOT *be including cash in the box this time around. It's going to cost us all a few dollars to ship the lens. *If you can't afford the $5-10 for shipping, then don't sign up. *
Once your turn comes up, make contact with the current participant (who is in possession of The Lens) to arrange for shipping to you if you have not already heard from them.
When you send the lens off to the next person on the List, PM me so I can keep abreast of the whereabouts of The Lens.
When you receive The Lens, PM me so I can keep abreast of the whereabouts of it.
What to shoot? Well, that's totally up to you. Landscapes, macros, sports, your kids, whatever you desire..... except for naughty stuff.
If, for some reason, you want to opt out, just PM me. No hard feelings. Maybe I can put you further down on the list.

*Other points:*


If anyone wants to add a small token to the project, such as a Nikon/Canon adaptor so Canon shooters can participate, or front lens cap, hood, or filter (58mm), it would be greatly appreciated. The lens currently doesn't have a front cap.

Posting images for this project will be on this Flickr group and in this thread. Please embed images here from the Flickr group and not from any other source. This is to help ensure that the images don't disappear in the future.
Do you need to pay for insurance or delivery confirmation when shipping? Heck no! The Lens isn't worth it. If you want to, that's fine, but the cost is yours.
You don't need to shoot with just this Lens by itself. If you have a teleconverter, or macro filters/extension tubes, or a ring flash, CPL, ND or whatever else in your arsenal, by all means use it!
Hopefully, this Lens will make it to everyone on the list, and possibly to some more than once. But, if it gets dropped in a lake, lost in transit or destroyed beyond use, that's life. The project will be over...... no lens can replace it as the whole purpose is for us to use _just this One Lens_.
The lens will autofocus on Nikon bodies that have a motor in them. If yours doesn't (D40, D50, D60, D3xxx, D5xxx et al), then you'll need to focus manually.
When you ship The Lens off to the next participant, please use a carrier appropriate for the mailing address. UPS, FedEx and the like cannot deliver to a Post Office box.
Suggested upload size: Maximum of 1,000 pixels along the long edge of the images.
Shoot film? Sure! As long as the lens works on your film body, by all means. You'll just need to scan the results in order to post them.
Please keep all discussion contained to this thread and not the Flickr group. It'll get confusing if we have parallel conversations going in two locations.
So here's the list of participants: (Current user is in *bold*)


@JonA_CT
@MartinCrabtree
@zulu42
@jcdeboever
@480sparky
@Braineack
@snowbear


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Information sent.


----------



## 480sparky

Ditto.


----------



## JonA_CT

I’m excited to get the lens first. I’ve ordered a fresh roll of Ektar to shoot through my N75, but I’ll also take some shots with D800 just in case. Fall colors here should be peaking!


----------



## MartinCrabtree

We really aren't getting much color here. So much rain over the past 5 months or so. I'll likely use the F5 and some B&W.


----------



## Destin

Latest update: I've added the names of everyone who has messaged me. *If you have requested to be added and your name isn't on the list please send me another message.* I don't think I missed anyone, but it's entirely possible. 

I'm heading over to add you all to the Flickr group next. 

I'll be sending the lens out to the first participant sometime tomorrow as long as everything goes as planned. From there, I expect I'll be pretty hands off with this project other than updating the initial post to reflect the lens's location and add new participants. I'll be here for support if anyone has any issues as well.


----------



## zulu42

@Destin do you have an F-mount body you can borrow to start the project off with some of your shots?


----------



## Destin

zulu42 said:


> @Destin do you have an F-mount body you can borrow to start the project off with some of your shots?


 
I don't, nor do I have time to take a photo in the next few days.

I do have friends who shoot Nikon still, so if the lens lives long enough to make it back to me then I'll borrow a body and finish the project off with the final photos.


----------



## Destin

Flickr Update: I don't know everyone's username or whether you're on Flickr or not so inviting you to the group would take me forever. I'm going to ask you all to head over and request to join the group:

Flickr Group


----------



## snowbear

Count me in.  I have the 28-85 so this is a bit different.  PM sent.


----------



## jcdeboever

Destin said:


> Flickr Update: I don't know everyone's username or whether you're on Flickr or not so inviting you to the group would take me forever. I'm going to ask you all to head over and request to join the group:
> 
> Flickr Group


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Hey! Update!!!


----------



## JonA_CT

I haven’t received the lens yet! Destin is a busy guy, so I haven’t bothered him about it. I’m sure when he gets a free moment, we’ll kick this off.


----------



## Destin

JonA_CT said:


> I haven’t received the lens yet! Destin is a busy guy, so I haven’t bothered him about it. I’m sure when he gets a free moment, we’ll kick this off.



It’s boxed and I’m hoping to send it out today. 

Sorry for the delay guys. Been a crazy week.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

OK that half of it. What about the invite for flickr?


----------



## waday

Come on, @Destin! What, are you doing this for free or something?


----------



## 480sparky

Oh, great.  Now I gotta 'join' somewhere else?


----------



## zulu42

Sparky if you don't want to join flickr - one of us can post your shots


----------



## vintagesnaps

I'm just a lurker, popped in to see what was happening. I remember this being done before but didn't follow along. It might be interesting once it's done (and hopefully finds its way back to Destin) if you share on here how it went? just a thought.


----------



## jcdeboever

I hit the join button. Said it is by invite only. Your not an insider. Cant just join.


----------



## Destin

jcdeboever said:


> I hit the join button. Said it is by invite only. Your not an insider. Cant just join.



Interesting. I’ll look into that.


----------



## Destin

Update:

I’m so sorry for the massive delay guys. I’ve had a crazy few weeks in life and things just got in the way.

The lens has shipped and should be arriving to the first participant on Saturday, so the ball is now rolling.

I’m headed to DC in the morning, but will look into the Flickr issues while I’m there or when I get back. If anyone would like to help me out by becoming a mod/admin in the Flickr group please shoot me a PM.


----------



## Braineack

What's happening in DC?


----------



## Destin

Braineack said:


> What's happening in DC?



Visiting family/taking photos


----------



## snowbear

Destin said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's happening in DC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting family/taking photos
Click to expand...

If you are still here on Saturday or Sunday and want to meet up for coffee, hit me up


----------



## JonA_CT

It’s here!

It’s raining and generally disgusting outside right now. Hopefully it’ll clear out this afternoon so I can start to gather some photons.

As I’m typing this, it starting raining harder, haha.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

This will be interesting. I've been going through a drought of creativity. Haven't taken a photo in months other than to document something.  Have fun Jon.


----------



## 480sparky

JonA_CT said:


> It’s here!
> 
> It’s raining and generally disgusting outside right now. Hopefully it’ll clear out this afternoon so I can start to gather some photons.
> 
> As I’m typing this, it starting raining harder, haha.



Some of the best images I've seen were taken in the rain.


----------



## JonA_CT

The plan is to use my N75 for most of my shooting with this lens, and I realized I had 30 exposures of Agfa VISTA 400 in still in it from last year. It’ll be interesting to see how the rest of that roll works out. I’m hoping to get through that roll and the roll of Ektar I bought before the week is up.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

I have some Eastman 5222 and some expired Ilford PanF. I'll shoot the XX @500 and the PanF @box. Both have been frozen since new and should be fine. Both will see not quite stand in Rodinal @50:1. Have some ideas what I'm going for and the development is part of it.


----------



## Destin

JonA_CT said:


> The plan is to use my N75 for most of my shooting with this lens, and I realized I had 30 exposures of Agfa VISTA 400 in still in it from last year. It’ll be interesting to see how the rest of that roll works out. I’m hoping to get through that roll and the roll of Ektar I bought before the week is up.



No hurry man. If it takes a little longer it’s nbd.


----------



## JonA_CT

I got through about 40 frames between today and  last Sunday. The lens will be off to @MartinCrabtree tomorrow!


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Check yer inbox.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

It's here. Unfortunately the snow is melting fast. It has a couple scuff/scratches on the front element. A couple quick shots with the D90 show no apparent effect on images. Off to work.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Well I managed to leave the lens at home while out of town. No photos. Duh. As soon as I have an address I'll send it on to the next victim. Might even manage to take a few photos.


----------



## jcdeboever

Well, no lens yet. Don't see the point anymore. I can't access the flickr group, it keeps saying join by invitation only. Haven't tried the desktop site yet but it does it with the app. Has anyone posted anything yet? 

Ok, it's the mobile app. I sent a request through the desktop site.


----------



## zulu42

jcdeboever said:


> Well, no lens yet. Don't see the point anymore. I can't access the flickr group, it keeps saying join by invitation only. Haven't tried the desktop site yet but it does it with the app. Has anyone posted anything yet?
> 
> Ok, it's the mobile app. I sent a request through the desktop site.



Hey Jc, I was made a moderator on the flickr page to try and help, but it isn't showing me your request to join. Maybe @Destin will have to accept your request.

Nobody has posted any photos yet.


----------



## jcdeboever

zulu42 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no lens yet. Don't see the point anymore. I can't access the flickr group, it keeps saying join by invitation only. Haven't tried the desktop site yet but it does it with the app. Has anyone posted anything yet?
> 
> Ok, it's the mobile app. I sent a request through the desktop site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jc, I was made a moderator on the flickr page to try and help, but it isn't showing me your request to join. Maybe @Destin will have to accept your request.
> 
> Nobody has posted any photos yet.
Click to expand...

Ok. I thought it might be the mobile app and I was correct. Thanks bud for the response.


----------



## zulu42

Busy season for everybody, but it would be fun to get this lens on the road again.


----------



## Destin

zulu42 said:


> Busy season for everybody, but it would be fun to get this lens on the road again.



Agreed. Sorry I haven’t been around much at all; much less managing this. I’ve been super busy with work and life.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

My apologies. Got tied up in family things and let it sit on my desk ignored. I'll get it out tomorrow. As penance I'll install a filter 'cause it has no front cap.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

2 months and no pics yet?!? No wonder you Nikon users can make a lens last generations


----------



## Braineack

ROFL.


----------



## 480sparky

Funny...... I haven't seen a* Canon* lens make the rounds.  Jez sayin'.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

480sparky said:


> Funny...... I haven't seen a* Canon* lens make the rounds.  Jez sayin'.


Perhaps because they are so valuable and always in use?


----------



## snowbear

Nah - they can't stand up to the postal gorillas (a slightly smaller breed than the American Tourister gorilla)


----------



## 480sparky

Naahhhh.  Canon bodies don't have a "Share" mode.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Dean_Gretsch said:


> 2 months and no pics yet?!? No wonder you Nikon users can make a lens last generations



Actually I proposed a Canon lens/body project similar to this using an AE-1 and 50MM f1.8 and it never got off the ground due to lack of interest.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

MartinCrabtree said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 months and no pics yet?!? No wonder you Nikon users can make a lens last generations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I proposed a Canon lens/body project similar to this using an AE-1 and 50MM f1.8 and it never got off the ground due to lack of interest.
Click to expand...

You didn't do it in a Nikon thread, did you


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Leave it to a Pennsylvanian.


----------



## zulu42

We could do it with the Fuji folks but asking them to part with glass is like asking them to send off their children.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Lens is on it's way to JC DeBoever.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Well the USPS says it's in Baton Rouge Louisiana this morning. Somehow it's supposed to miraculously be delivered to Michigan this afternoon. This outghta be good.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

MartinCrabtree said:


> Well the USPS says it's in Baton Rouge Louisiana this morning. Somehow it's supposed to miraculously be delivered to Michigan this afternoon. This outghta be good.



" Neither wind nor rain...", but it doesn't say_ anything_ 'bout Christmas rush


----------



## jcdeboever

Their tracking leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Update from USPS:*Your package will arrive later than expected, but is still on its way. It is currently in transit to the next facility.*


----------



## Derrel

Will there be pictures posted by Super Bowl 2019 time?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Derrel said:


> Will there be pictures posted by Super Bowl 2019 time?



JC has a lot of pressure on him!


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be pictures posted by Super Bowl 2019 time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC has a lot of pressure on him!
Click to expand...

I requested to join the group some time ago, no response. Looks like only one photo, the lens. Guess it's hard to post a photo when no one is managing it. I'll probably just pass on the lens. Why waste my time since no one is interested.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

JC, I was figuring on you filling up the post-the-pics-page...don't let me down, brother!


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> JC, I was figuring on you filling up the post-the-pics-page...don't let me down, brother!


Wheres that? Isn't it on flickr? I'm confused, I thought the pics were to go up on flickr???
Oh, I just re read, looks like you can post them in here. When I get it, I'll do it then. Easy enough. I shoot a lot so its non problem.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

_So that's why no one has posted pics!!!_ No one is sure where they go


----------



## snowbear

Just post them here; that's what I'll probably do if the flickr request doesn't go through.


----------



## Braineack

just wait till i get it and your flickr blows up with cat pics.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

I took no photographs with the lens other than a couple to verify it worked which were deleted. Trust me ya didn't miss anything. My life is...well challenging at this point. I thought a project would help alas no dice. My apologies for wasting time.


----------



## jcdeboever

The lens arrived yesterday. Didn't get a chance to open the box. I hope to use it tomorrow and ship it off next week.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I am starting to think candidates for the lens_ should not have a life_


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I am starting to think candidates for the lens_ should not have a life_


Lol. I can relate to that. I think I'm going to adapt it to my XT2 because I already have a butt load of film to develop, 20+ rolls. I've been so flippin busy with work and holidays. I'm half tempted to send them out.


----------



## jcdeboever

Tucker visiting for the holidays, from Chicago. He follows commands as Webster does not. Shot on adapted XT2, cold light modified. Shot wide open, 1/160s, ISO 3200. Manual focus, with peaking highlights. Acros






Here is one, custom chrome


----------



## jcdeboever

I managed to sneak out (it was cold) with my Nikon F, SB15, and my last short roll of TriX for this project. I am posting 7 out of the 12 images on the roll. Exposed for 400 speed, HC110B @5:30, Epson V800 scan. 

Interesting lens. Light and very cheap feeling, not what I am normally used to. However, the lens performs way better than I expected. I would surmise it is great alternative for someone starting out on a tight budget. I will be shipping off to Sparky tomorrow. 

1. Fashion Reflection, no flash, Old Town Lansing MI




2. Fashion Reflection 2, no flash, Old Town, Lansing MI


 
3. Art District, Old Town Lansing, no flash




4. Mason MI Antique Store, Fashion display. SB15 flash modified with white electrical tape




5. Mason Antique Store - Pee Wee - SB15 modified with white electrical tape


 

6. Santa reflection Mason MI


 

7. Consignment Store, Mason MI


----------



## zulu42

Nice shots JC. Kudos for finally confirming the lens works!


----------



## jcdeboever

Lens shipped to @480sparky


----------



## zulu42

Just as FYI for the participants: I asked @MartinCrabtree to skip my name in the rotation as I was too busy to participate when my name was next on the list. I would like to shoot with the lens. Maybe it would be possible to get back in the rotation at the end of the list...


----------



## 480sparky

Zee lenz!  Eet hath arrivethed!


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky

Just a quick update.......... went to the local brick-n-mortar camera store this morning and they donated a new filter and lens cap to the project.


----------



## jcdeboever

480sparky said:


> Just a quick update.......... went to the local brick-n-mortar camera store this morning and they donated a new filter and lens cap to the project.  [emoji3]


Cool. I didn't use the filter. It looked a little poopie


----------



## MartinCrabtree

I just stuck it on there because I had no caps to donate. Sorry it wasn't acceptable.


----------



## snowbear

zulu42 said:


> Just as FYI for the participants: I asked @MartinCrabtree to skip my name in the rotation as I was too busy to participate when my name was next on the list. I would like to shoot with the lens. Maybe it would be possible to get back in the rotation at the end of the list...


It seems I am still the last one, so I'll send it to you.


----------



## jcdeboever

MartinCrabtree said:


> I just stuck it on there because I had no caps to donate. Sorry it wasn't acceptable.


It was fine, I'm not into UV filters. I put it back on for shipping. I was being silly for the most part.


----------



## 480sparky

Off to Braineack it goes!


----------



## Destin

Thank you all for keeping this thing running in my absence! I appreciate it and I’m glad to see that it’s making the rounds.


----------



## Braineack

Get ready for cat pics.


----------



## snowbear

Yay - kitties.


----------



## Braineack

Got the lens yesterday.  I'll probably hold onto it for a week and take it to NOLA with me and just use it to shoot with -- hopefully it doesn't end up in the bayou when I go fishing...


----------



## Destin

Braineack said:


> Got the lens yesterday.  I'll probably hold onto it for a week and take it to NOLA with me and just use it to shoot with -- hopefully it doesn't end up in the bayou when I go fishing...



Sweet! Enjoy it! If it takes a swim it takes a swim man.. I sent out a crap lens for a reason. 

Just don’t lose a good camera it’s attached to


----------



## Braineack

it is almost comical how rinky-dink the lens feels.


----------



## jcdeboever

Braineack said:


> it is almost comical how rinky-dink the lens feels.


It really is but its surprisingly good. I was rather impressed with it on film


----------



## Braineack

jcdeboever said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is almost comical how rinky-dink the lens feels.
> 
> 
> 
> It really is but its surprisingly good. I was rather impressed with it on film
Click to expand...


Seems to fall in line with some reviews I happened to glance at about it.  I actually really liked the last lens across america lens i shot with -- enough that if I didn't already have my 24-70, I'd buy a copy for my all-around lens.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@Braineack Hey, you and Darrell Morgan could be twins with your new avatar


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Why hasn't anyone posted on the flickr page?


----------



## jcdeboever

MartinCrabtree said:


> Why hasn't anyone posted on the flickr page?


It wasn't set up right.


----------



## smoke665

@Dean_Gretsch Now that you mention it! LOL


----------



## MartinCrabtree

jcdeboever said:


> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't anyone posted on the flickr page?
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't set up right.
Click to expand...


Oh.


----------



## Braineack

MartinCrabtree said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't anyone posted on the flickr page?
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't set up right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.
Click to expand...

yeah @Destin never accepted anyone's requests to join...


----------



## MartinCrabtree

I just added a photo (spider) from the last Lens sharing thread to the current one. You guys just need to get on Destin about adding you to the membership roster.


----------



## jcdeboever

MartinCrabtree said:


> I just added a photo (spider) from the last Lens sharing thread to the current one. You guys just need to get on Destin about adding you to the membership roster.


He knows nut I think he is tied up


----------



## Braineack

yeah, and I just uploaded mine to flickr just now too...


----------



## Destin

Braineack said:


> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't anyone posted on the flickr page?
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't set up right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah @Destin never accepted anyone's requests to join...
Click to expand...


For whatever reason I’ve been unable to view requests to join. Not sure why and frankly just don’t have time to figure it out.

I’m sure that one of you guys can figure out a way to post the photos up somewhere, it shouldn’t be a huge deal. 

Thought I was being nice by donating a lens and getting this started, but I guess that’s just not enough for some people.


----------



## Braineack

It was cool -- stop being like that.

I'll give it a try, I created a group, see if you guys can join it here: Lens Across America - The Traveling Lens (Round 5)


----------



## Braineack

or alternatively, if everyone in the group tells me there name there, ill send the invite.


----------



## zulu42

I sent a request


----------



## zulu42

Holy crap @Braineack you hit it out of the park on those images. Awesome job.


----------



## Braineack

Added you!


----------



## snowbear

Braineack said:


> or alternatively, if everyone in the group tells me there name there, ill send the invite.


Request sent.


----------



## Braineack

anyone who's had the lens already, add your pics to the flickr group i made and linked above please!


----------



## JonA_CT

Braineack said:


> anyone who's had the lens already, add your pics to the flickr group i made and linked above please!



Maybe I should develop that roll of film?


----------



## snowbear

It has arrived.







So I don't forget,  @zulu42 will be next.  Normally I'd offer to hand carry it, but we're a bit short this week.  I'll PM you in a couple of days.


----------



## snowbear

I just posted a few shots from today's trip to DC to the Flickr group.




DSC_2442.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr
US Navy Memorial, Washington, DC.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

I'd like another shot at the lens when everyone else is done.


----------



## zulu42

MartinCrabtree said:


> I'd like another shot at the lens when everyone else is done.



The lens is on its way to me, then I'll send it to you


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Gimme a shout when you're ready.

Thanks.


----------



## zulu42

The travelling lens has made it to the wild west. Thanks @snowbear ! I'll keep it at least through the weekend, try to find something to shoot, then send it off to @MartinCrabtree.

Everyone should check out the flickr group. Some really neat images being added.


----------



## zulu42

Braineack said:


> Lens Across America - The Traveling Lens (Round 5)


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Is this the group? If so I only see one photo?

TPF Lens Across America Round 5


----------



## zulu42

MartinCrabtree said:


> Is this the group? If so I only see one photo?
> 
> TPF Lens Across America Round 5



Check the one I linked in the post above. I am blocked from flickr at work or I'd confirm it's the right one...


----------



## MartinCrabtree

OK that's better.


----------



## zulu42

I posted 8 new photos from yesterday to the flickr group.
What can I say about this lens...?
1. It works!
2. If it was my only lens, I would shoot all day with it!
3. It's the best 28-80mm 3.5-5.6D I've ever used!

Here's a couple shots


----------



## Braineack

It's not awful, but it really made me miss my faster glass.


----------



## vin88

zulu42 said:


> @Destin do you have an F-mount body you can borrow to start the project off with some of your shots?


   why not use a lens adaptor?


----------



## zulu42

I have most certainly been slacking - but I will get the lens sent out today or tomorrow or the next day or the next day.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

​


----------



## zulu42

Lens is finally on it's way to @MartinCrabtree


----------



## zulu42

Oh sh*t I just found the lens cap in my truck.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

zulu42 said:


> Oh sh*t I just found the lens cap in my truck.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Stick it in an envelope and send it. It arrived today.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

If there's no objections I wanna keep it a bit longer there's some flowers coming up soon I'd like to photograph with it.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

OK I'll post up when it's time to move on.


----------



## snowbear

MartinCrabtree said:


> If there's no objections I wanna keep it a bit longer there's some flowers coming up soon I'd like to photograph with it.


As far as I know, you are the end of the list, so I don't think there's any rush.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Posted a few images to the group. What do y'all say we keep this going for awhile? As season/people change it'll be interesting to see the development as photographers. Lens is holding up like a champ. I know in the end it's Destin's call but if there's no interest why bother him?


----------



## Braineack

If i didn't need to use it soon, I'd almost want to toss my 17mm 3.5 into the ring.   we need to find a cheap unique piece of glass next.


----------



## Derrel

17/3.5 sounds cool..


----------



## MartinCrabtree

I could wait for that.


----------



## zulu42

I have a 300 f/4 (? f4 if I recall) I'd be happy to launch across the US


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Anyone else want another shot with this or is it going home?


----------



## MartinCrabtree

I still have this. Destin said he was in no hurry and I could shoot some more. Anyone else wanna chance at it?


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Since I've had the lens forever guessed it'd be nice to add a few images to the group. Interesting fringing on the one image of the flower. Anyone wanna continue this?


----------



## Joseph.williams9210

This seems like a cool idea. I wouldn't mind getting involved or helping to start a new one.



Braineack said:


> If i didn't need to use it soon, I'd almost want to toss my 17mm 3.5 into the ring.   we need to find a cheap unique piece of glass next.



I agree...a unique and cheap lens would make things more interesting.


----------

